# KIM CHEE..my way



## arcticsid (Mar 21, 2010)

http://arcticsid.blogspot.com/2010/03/kim-cheemy-way.html

Here is a link to my Kim Chee recipe if anyone is interested in making this nasty stuff! LOL


Troy


----------



## IQwine (Mar 21, 2010)

I wasn't interested.... but I looked at the recipe anyway.


----------



## Julie (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL, I am interested Troy but I'm not sure if I can get anyone else in my house interested.


----------



## Leanne (Mar 21, 2010)

I love this stuff!


----------



## Leanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Just made some up.
This stuff is probably why I am still single!


----------



## Torch404 (Mar 22, 2010)

I love the simplicity of the process, most kim chee recipes I've seen were really involved. I may give this a try. thanks!

Leanne, don't worry there is someone out there for you. Just follow your nose


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 22, 2010)

Torch, I think it may be the other way around. If she keeps eating that stuff, it may be HE, who needs to follow HIS nose!! LOL


----------



## Mud (Mar 22, 2010)

Kimchee is good stuff. Going to dig some out of the pantry after reading this.


----------



## morg-cas (Feb 15, 2011)

I remember my sister made this out of her biology workbook and no one even dared to taste what she made. What she did was wash fresh cabbage with water and salt, let it sit for a while until the salt kills the bacteria living on the vegetable. Mix chilli powder with water ginger, garlic, pepper and whatever seasoning we had at home. Honestly it looked great but nobody dared to eat what a 14-yr old had done. lol


----------



## Sirs (Feb 15, 2011)

kimchee is good stuff if made right, it's like anything else it can be made right and not so right lol


----------



## Brian (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree Sirs... I lived in Korea for a year and my landlady made Kim Chee under the front porch.. She made two different kinds mild (for me) and hot for everybody else... It was awesome.... She was a great lady and one of the resons I didn't want to leave but... You know Uncle Sam...


----------



## Torch404 (Feb 16, 2011)

Although I did not use Troy's exact recipe I made some very similar Kimchi. Came out awesome and was easy. For those who are interested it also involves fermentation. It's a little scary watching a jar of cabbage bubble but oh so worth it!


----------



## abefroman (Feb 21, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> http://arcticsid.blogspot.com/2010/03/kim-cheemy-way.html
> 
> Here is a link to my Kim Chee recipe if anyone is interested in making this nasty stuff! LOL
> 
> ...



On youn ha say o.

Going to try this now.

Gamsamneeda


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 21, 2011)

abefroman said:


> On youn ha say o.
> 
> Going to try this now.
> 
> Gamsamneeda



Hey you talk like my daughter in law Eun-Young!


----------



## abefroman (Mar 4, 2011)

Just made this, great recipe! The baby corn, bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, etc are the perfect compliment to the cabbage.

I used the 1 head of garlic, which for me is the perfect amount, I did find it a little on the mild side, I'll probably double the amount of red pepper flakes next time.

Has anyone tried using fermented bean paste in the recipe? If so how did it come out?


----------

